# My SPL meter vs Top Fuel Dragsters from a couple of meters away



## kenmck15 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi

A little off topic but i hope this is ok.

Im a huge top fuel fan and just love the incredible sound of these crazy machines.

I thought it would be interesting to get a read on just how loud these things are so i took my SPL meter to a track day to find out.

I didnt really get my answer though.

1 top fuel funny car in idle in the pits was holding around 119db from about 5 metres away, just far enough away so my eyes didnt burn so bad from the nitro.

As expected 1 nitro rail pegged my meter at its max of 130db during a burnout from about 4 meters trackside and anyone who knows nitro knows the burnout noise is very mild compared to a full launch.

It was no surprise that when it launched under full nitro the meter pegged again.

Interestingly when the top doorslammer class came out (These make less than half the horsepower of a top fueler, around 3,500hp) this thing also managed to peg the SPL meter to its max and the doorslammers are nowhere near as loud as a fueler.

I would be really interested to know just how loud these top fuel cars are to rock the ground when they launch.

I thought this might be of interest to the car fans among us.

cheers


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very cool! I usually try to make it to either the winter nationals or the finals here in Pomona. We would go every year to both when I was younger and I loved the feeling of my eyeballs shaking in my head. I'm sure the sound is above 150db. Maybe close to 170db? At any rate it's extremely loud!


----------



## kenmck15 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would love to go to Pomona. I follow NHRA on TV. 

We only have a handful of top fuel in nz which are fairly new but I go to Sydney each year for their nitro nationals where they have a full field and they run around the 4.60s

I would love to go to the states to see NHRA live.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Ditto - very cool!



kenmck15 said:


> just far enough away so my eyes didnt burn so bad from the nitro.


Ha, made that mistake once... ouch. Still an awesome experience being up close in the pits.




kenmck15 said:


> I would love to go to Pomona. I follow NHRA on TV.
> 
> We only have a handful of top fuel in nz which are fairly new but I go to Sydney each year for their nitro nationals where they have a full field and they run around the 4.60s
> 
> I would love to go to the states to see NHRA live.


I would love to come your way to see the V8 supercars. Saw them here in Texas last year but they aren't coming in 2014.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh yes, love me som nitro!!! Been sniffing that stuff since u was about 4 years old. ( have a track in our town). I tried my spl app one time, while standing behind about 10 vintage front engine dragsters during a "cackle fest". Prob clipped the mic too much cause it only went to 114. Wiki sez fuel cars are around 150db.
Btw, I think I'd rather go down your way, and see some1320 action again. I've become despondent with the nhra, and the 1000' thing. ...another thread I guess. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I think last time I was out I brought some microphones to try and record the drag cars and got about 165db's. With my Ribbon microphone and no preamp I could record them driving by. When using these microphones you normally need about =65db on your preamp. So yes those cars are LOUD!!. Love it also. 

Still want to record some monster trucks also. Its been years since I have done any more field recording but hope to get back at it next year.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I wonder how loud a F1 car is... I remember a few years back being at a Indy Cart Series race and the Indy Carts were not that bad with hearing protection on and around 100' away, but they had a 2 seater F1 car giving rides (I think it was over $5k a ride), and when it went by it hurt my ears with hearing protection on.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Disregard my earlier post...Here are the numbers.
http://www.decibelcar.com/menugeneric/87.html


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Cool read. Though I wish more variables were pointed out but still a good look over.


----------



## kenmck15 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea the v8 super cars are very cool. They do a round in New Zealand each year. I watch Bathurst religiously each year. I think the super car racing is really action packed. I love how they push each other around and the racing is very aggressive. 

And yes we still race the full quarter along with our Aussie mates. I still enjoy watching the NHRA though. In nz we are still waiting for our first 4 sec pass

165db. Wow. Top fuel is definately in a class of its own with the sound and power so it makes sense it's so loud. I absolutely love it.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I love the NHRA to, we really enjoy going to the races in Texas. I have two cousins who race in the NHRA, well ones retired now.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> I wonder how loud a F1 car is... I remember a few years back being at a Indy Cart Series race and the Indy Carts were not that bad with hearing protection on and around 100' away, but they had a 2 seater F1 car giving rides (I think it was over $5k a ride), and when it went by it hurt my ears with hearing protection on.


From what I've read, the 2014 F1 cars now with the smaller engines are noticeably quieter. I guess some are even complaining that it's making the races less enjoyable to watch in person.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> From what I've read, the 2014 F1 cars now with the smaller engines are noticeably quieter. I guess some are even complaining that it's making the races less enjoyable to watch in person.


That is a shame. 

I wonder what will happen down the road if they ever go electric or some other silent technology.


----------



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

My wife was a huge drag racing fan.... she drug me to a NHRA race a few years back and yea, quite loud  After a few passes I was quite bored 

The old F1 engines (pre 2014) would scream, not just on the SPL meter but due to the 18K+ RPM redline VS the torque sound of the top fuel dragsrters. The new F1 cars and their turbochaged engines are nowhere close to the noise of the old engines, plus the redline is if I recall at/under 15K RPM's.

I still think the loudest noise I have heard is when my wife tells me to cut the grass.... clean the house.... etc....


----------



## kenmck15 (Jan 2, 2008)

I absolutely love drag racing, but only the pro stuff though, i get really bored watching >7sec cars.

And it makes sense the dragsters are so much louder, they do make atleast 10x the horsepower of a formula one car

Here is a vid from another day but you can see in NZ we are so lucky we can get so close to the track and really experience the nitro power.
http://youtu.be/vOiP7mjOm5Q


----------



## kenmck15 (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter Loeser said:


> Ditto - very cool!
> 
> Ha, made that mistake once... ouch. Still an awesome experience being up close in the pits.
> 
> ...


V8 supercars are great. The race a round in NZ at our track in Pukekohe and are great fun to watch.

Over here our big race event is Bathurst in Aus which is a 1,000KM race around Mt Pana in Aus. 

Really exciting racing and some really great tech put into those cars.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Its all on YouTube now so I watch it all the time !!! :bigsmile:


----------

